# EPIC FAIL



## smokingwxman (Jan 7, 2017)

Well I think I learned a valuable lesson today.  My smoker is not meant to be used in sub zero weather.  Tried to smoke a brisket and pork butt today.  Up at 5, meat on by 6:30 but just could not keep temp regulated at all.  Temp was around 0 when I started and never got even into the 20's here in good ole Nebraska.  Pulled pork turned out ok, saving that for tomorrow's football games.  Brisket might as well have been jerky. 

With that said, just have to press on and learn from my mistakes.  If it ever warms back up I'll be back out there smoking!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 7, 2017)

What smoker you using?

We can help you smoke in cold weather.   Many of us do it.


----------



## smokingwxman (Jan 7, 2017)

It is a custom made smoker that my late brother in law made.  You really have to sit with it and baby sit it in order to regulate the temp.  Almost have to be sitting at the smoker for the entire duration of the smoke.  A damper on the back side of the fire box to regulate the temp.  I'm still learning the ins and outs of it as I have only been using it for a year and a half or so.


----------



## rw willy (Jan 7, 2017)

It can be done.  Stay @ it.  All good.













Cabin Camping 012.jpg



__ rw willy
__ Jan 7, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2017)

I think with a little more experience with your smoker, you will be able to smoke in any conditions.

Al


----------



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2017)

smokingwxman said:


> It is a custom made smoker that my late brother in law made.  You really have to sit with it and baby sit it in order to regulate the temp.  Almost have to be sitting at the smoker for the entire duration of the smoke. *  A damper on the back side of the fire box to regulate the temp*.  I'm still learning the ins and outs of it as I have only been using it for a year and a half or so.


Sounds like a smoker that burns wood...  maybe a Side Fire Box type smoker....

FWIW....   most wood burning smokers temp control is done using the air intakes...   Below is an example....













Smoker Exh and Intakes 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 8, 2017






The lower air inlet feed oxygen to the wood for fire control......    The upper air inlet moves the heat from the Fire Box to the Cook Chamber... 

A simple set up that works well...

If you can post pictures of your smoker...  we would be glad to help....   Dave


----------



## smokingwxman (Jan 8, 2017)

IMG_5178.JPG



__ smokingwxman
__ Jan 8, 2017


















IMG_5179 (1).JPG



__ smokingwxman
__ Jan 8, 2017






Here is a look at the fire box.  The front bottom is for the wood and the back for the chamber.  It's not so much that I couldn't change the temp, the problem was keeping it steady.  Lots of flucuations that made it difficult.  It was too damn cold to sit out there and adjust it constantly lol.  I would gladly accept tips on controlling the temps though.  Even in nice weather I find it difficult at times.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2017)

I've found that if you just let the smoker find it's own temp, then make small adjustments from there.

Each time giving it a chance to stabilize, then adjusting the dampers from there.

I rarely have to make any adjustments after the first hour or so.

Al


----------



## dave17a (Jan 8, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I've found that if you just let the smoker find it's own temp, then make small adjustments from there.
> 
> Each time giving it a chance to stabilize, then adjusting the dampers from there.
> 
> ...


In other words. Don't adjust every couple minutes. Give it 15 and adjust or it will never stabilize and as you said, brrr. Maybe it needs a damper up higher on fire box?


----------



## millerbuilds (Jan 8, 2017)

Al and Dave are right.

I grew up in Minnesota and used a off set stick burner.  I learned (after many fails) that each smoker has their own sweet spot that they like to burn at, and it changes depending on the weather.

I would recommend if you are not already using mainly charcoal and adding split or chunks for the smoke.  Charcoal is easier to control in cold temps.  As eager as I was to add the meat I found it more important to start the fire and get the temp right before adding the meat in cold temps.  During the summer I start my fire 1 hour before adding meat.  In the winter when it is colder I double that.

On a side note, moving to Texas I had to learn to deal with high temps, my smoker sitting in the sun in the summer has a chamber temp of 115 or higher so I now use a EZ up and have a much smaller fire.

Dave stated to check every 15 minutes, he is right!

Good Luck!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2017)

Can we see the rest of the smoker ??  inside and out...  where the exhaust it... How big and location of the FB to CC opening..  There are many things that go into good smoker control...


----------



## smokingwxman (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks you guys for all the information.  Being a rookie at this I want to absorb as much info as possible.  I'll try to post some more pics of the smoker if not by this evening sometime tomorrow  Again, many thanks.


----------



## smokingwxman (Jan 8, 2017)

IMG_5180.JPG



__ smokingwxman
__ Jan 8, 2017


















IMG_5182.JPG



__ smokingwxman
__ Jan 8, 2017


















IMG_5183.JPG



__ smokingwxman
__ Jan 8, 2017






Here are a few more pics from the inside.  Obviously I need to do some cleaning.


----------



## sqwib (Jan 8, 2017)

Can't tell for sure, but it looks like the air intakes are on the small side.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 8, 2017)

Get the air flow right , and looks to be a good rig .


----------



## wvuarmyeng (Jan 12, 2017)

http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html

You could plug you smokers measurements into here and see what they should be


----------



## nopigleftbehind (Jan 16, 2017)

Wow and I thought I had it bad in 45degree weather in Southern California.  I am sorry in advance and for any past whining I might have posted. HAHA.  Wont happen again.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 26, 2018)

Brisket is hard enough in normal temps, I can't even imagine it at zero degree weather.


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 26, 2018)

In the winter once you get your smoker up to temp it will usually hold. You will just burn a lot more wood.


----------

